# Crazy Robin



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Right in front of our picture window in the living room there is a weeping style evergreen that was used for several rounds of nests by song sparrows last year. I have been expecting somebody to show up there with intent to nest since the commotion out front for the walkway project ended. This morning when I got up to let the dogs out and get my coffee I could hear (blinds were still closed) noises that turned out to be a robin who I guess is seeing some sort of reflection that he has decided to chase off before he turns to building a nest. He is looking at the window and then jumping up at it, hitting himself on it when he does so. This has been going on for hours since BF heard/saw him before I got up. I am concerned he will hurt himself if he hits the window too hard. I wish he would give up since I don't think he will ever learn to relax there. I wish for just this morning that Javelin would jump up on the love seat and bark, but he has decided this robin is no concern of his.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I had a silly robin attacking my kitchen window last year. He was amazingly persistent and amazingly addled.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

lily cd re said:


> Right in front of our picture window in the living room there is a weeping style evergreen that was used for several rounds of nests by song sparrows last year. I have been expecting somebody to show up there with intent to nest since the commotion out front for the walkway project ended. This morning when I got up to let the dogs out and get my coffee I could hear (blinds were still closed) noises that turned out to be a robin who I guess is seeing some sort of reflection that he has decided to chase off before he turns to building a nest. He is looking at the window and then jumping up at it, hitting himself on it when he does so. This has been going on for hours since BF heard/saw him before I got up. I am concerned he will hurt himself if he hits the window too hard. I wish he would give up since I don't think he will ever learn to relax there. I wish for just this morning that Javelin would jump up on the love seat and bark, but he has decided this robin is no concern of his.


Could you put something on the window to negate any reflection ?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I just hung a picture of an owl in the window


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

An owl silhouette could do the trick. Javeln and I wnet out to train for a while, but BF says he's been bouncing off the window the whole time we were gone.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It think a simple image would work, this is the gallery of birds at work


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

In our neighborhood, it's mockingbirds attacking car side mirrors.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

We had a crazy Robin like that too. On and off for a while. We tried some other things, closing the blinds, etc. I like the owl pic idea.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

the pictures worked we had no less than 3 birds fly into the glass none since the pictures went up


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well we have maybe gotten lucky since while I was looking at pictures of owls to print, he stopped. He's been gone for about 3 hours now. We'll see what happens tomorrow. I did go out to look and he is not injured or worse on the ground by the window.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I was also going to suggest putting a photo of an owl on your window - it will scare the bird away to find a better location. Even the outline of an owl works. It helps to cut out the background from around the owl so it's just the owl itself.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I am back to looking for owl outlines and pictures. He came back about an hour ago. The ironic thing is there is a perfectly suitable tree about 20 feet away from the object of his desire for today. I am worried that he is really in danger of hurting himself. Windows are so dangerous for birds.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We have a storm door with the wrought iron detail and took it off a few springs ago so we could have the unobstructed view. Within less than a week two birds died flying right into it. I think things were compounded by the fact that the front door view in goes straight thru to the big window of the family room looking on the back yard. I don't know what kind of vision birds have but it must have looked like a straight shot thru .

The bars went back up.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

After carrying on around the window until 7:30 last night I am happy to say it is quiet so far today. There are many better places for this guy to put a nest, even within view from my living room. If he has gone off some where else it is all for the good to me. Now the tree is available for the numerous Song Sparrows on my property who used that tree for several clutches.


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

We have had Red-shouldered hawks fly into our bay window while hunting other birds. They just got right back up again. My neighbor has had several birds die from flying into her windows. Eventually, she put up rubber decals on her windows and they haven't come back.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Haha! No input so far from @PeggyTheParti . Hope she's not offended 🤣!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Haha! No input so far from @PeggyTheParti . Hope she's not offended 🤣!


The title does keep catching my eye.


----------

